# Sticky  Book on raising wool/meat sheep



## foolsgold

The title says it all. I am looking for suggestions for books about raising sheep, mainly for wool but also for meat.


----------



## Callieslamb

Any of the Storey guides are good. I use more online references. I need a good vet manual though.


----------



## bergere

Mercks Vet Manual is good.

Besides Storey's as Callieslamb said....

More books..
Managing Your Ewe and Her Newborn Lambs by
Laura Lawson

Lamb Problems: Detecting, Diagnosing, Treating by
Laura Lawson


Sheep and Goat Medicine, 2e by
D. G. Pugh DVM MS


The Sheep Keeper's Veterinary Handbook by
Agnes Winter

Sheep Book: Handbook For The Modern Shepherd, Revised & Updated by
Ronald B Parker




Sheep Farming for Meat and Wool (Landlinks Press) by
Jane Court 

Raising Sheep the Modern Way . Updated and Revised Edition by
Paula Simmons

Living with Sheep: Everything You Need to Know to Raise Your Own Flock by
Chuck Wooster

Hope this helps.


----------



## foolsgold

Thank you for the (new) shopping list 
I came back to check my post and couldn't find it .... then I saw it had been stickied lol


----------



## LibertyWool

I really like "The Sheep Book" by Ron Parker.


----------



## Swissy Baroo

I just recently got the Storey's Guide on sheep, and love it. It had a lot of great information without being overwhelming. 

ALBC recommended Storey&#8217;s Barn Guide to Sheep


----------



## Sheep Lassie

I really like "Living with Sheep" by Chuck Wooster. It's geared more towards those who are new to sheep. What I appreciate about it is the reassuring attitude the author takes He doesn't give you every possible disease your sheep could ever get, or the 101 ways a lamb could get stuck during birth - rather, he tells you how to know if your sheep are healthy, and what a normal birth is like. Highly recommended.
Obviously, you need some in depth medical type books as well, but this book is a great place to start.


----------



## foolsgold

http://www.followyourdreamfarm.net/caring-for-your-sheep

A wonderful website that I found searching for more information on keeping sheep and there is a GREAT list of books at the bottom of the page with information on each one. Here is a copy of the info on her page just in case it ever gets taken down. All credit goes to Follow Your Dream Farm .....

RESOURCES

The key to being successful is knowing where to look for information and get help quickly. There was a time when I knew nothing about sheep other than you got lamb chops from them (which I no longer eatâ¦)

There are a number of good books to help you muddle through the learning curve and help you in an emergency. Here are my favorites:

*Storeyâs Barn Guide To Sheep: *This is my favorite. It has step-by-step instructions with pictures for doing such things as giving injections, hoof trimming and catching a sheep. I keep this at the barn at all times. If you get nothing else â get this.

*Natural Sheep Care by Pat Coleby:* If you donât think much of homeopathic remedies â donât buy this book. Hers is a common sense and natural approach to caring for sheep. 

*Storeyâs Guide to Raising Sheep: *A basic book that should be on the shelf of anyone raising sheep.

*Hobby Farms Sheep â Small-Scale Sheep Keeping for Pleasure and Profit by Sue Weaver*: A great introduction â easy to read, gives a good overview of what sheep are and how to care for them.

*Sheep â A Complete Owners Manual by Hans Alfred Muller: *This is far from a complete owners manual but brief and to the point. It was actually originally written in German. 

*Homeopathy in Veterinary Practice by K.J. Biddis MRCVS :* I love this very small pocket book. The author is British â and the Brits know sheep. Itâs an easy to read and understand quick reference for the most common illnesses. I keep a homeopathy kit with all the basic remedies on hand.
* The Pocket Manual of Homeopathic Veterinary Medicine by Edwd. H. Ruddock, M.D*. : Another Brit â and this little gem was published in New Dehli of all places. I guess they have sheep there. Anyway â I use this in conjunction with one by Dr. Biddis. 

ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS: Many thanks to Susan Schoenian Sheep & Goat Specialist at the University of Maryland's Western Maryland Research & Education Center in Keedysville, Maryland. Much of the information here came from her web sites. I encourage you to visit the web sites and sign up for her regular emails. 

www.sheepandgoat.com

www.sheep101.info

www.sheep101.info/201/


----------



## notwyse

University of south Dakota SIDS manual. A little pricey.... But if you can find it used it is a great resource. Raising sheep the modern way is a great practical book for the small time producer. And of course a merck manual for all your livestock.


----------



## MBman

i bought a good book in tractor supply, lots on internet top, sheep101 or something like that


----------

